# New Vizlsa boy in the house



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

The quiet of the house was just to loud for us after the passing of Tika and we now have a new addition to the household. His name is Finn.
I contacted Wendy Russel of Widdershins Farm in Maine and initially had my name on a list for a prospective litter in the early spring. Two days later Wendy called me back to let me know that Julie Smith of Skypoint Kennels in Maine had a litter and was I interested. Yeah, I was!
So now we have Finn. He comes from a good line of on foot hunting Vizslas. Widdershins Upwind Jozsi was the Sire, and Skypoint Widdeshin's Galaxy was the Dam. Lots of Rebel Rouser and Upwind dogs in previous generations. He's a pistol so far. He's learning very quickly. 

His retrieve is so natural. It's eerie for such a young puppy to have that retrieve ability, and focus, so young. It reminds me of my first Vizlsa ,Upwind Boone. He was a "no slip", natural, retriever his whole life. Force retrieval training was a waste of time with him, and I am hoping the same for Finn. I do not like the process of force retrieval training. One bad slip and you can ruin a dog's retrieve for life.
Most important thing now is to get him to used to the leash and crate. Work on house breaking and dealing with those puppy fangs! It's been quite awhile since we've had a puppy in the house.
Gotta start building a training table soon. Looks like we'll be training in the basement for the winter.
I'll post a photo when I figure out how to do it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Finn is a wonderful name for a Vizsla. 
I hope he takes you on many adventures.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

I saw bullet proof socks somewhere.
Wonder if they would work for a V's puppy bites.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Need puppy pics......lol

Here's our recent addition in July. Female named Chloe. She's been awesome.

Congrats and enjoy puppyhood


----------

